# Pc Cannot See Touchpad To Run Acmeinstaller On 3 Different Windows Computers



## GlennFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I successfully installed Alpha3 on my touchpad, loved it, and showed it to my girlfriend.
She, of course, wanted it on hers as well. So I set out to install it on her touchpad as well.

I, obviously have the novacom drivers installed (since this worked on my touchpad)

I followed the following instructions from here as well as http://liliputing.com
(and will paste part of their instructions here rather than re-typing them):

_7. Reboot your TouchPad (Press and hold the Power button in Android for reboot options, or under webOS, go to the Device Info item in Settings, choose Reset Options, and the tap the reset button).
8. As soon as the screen goes black, press and hold the Volume Up button until a large USB icon appears on the display._








_9. If you unplugged the tablet, make sure it's connected to your PC via a USB cable again.
10. Open a terminal on your computer (in Windows, open the Start Menu and type "cmd" in the run box)._

The problem occurs between 8 and 9, and therefore I cannot complete the process.
I have the usb icon in that picture, but my computer, her computer and my laptop all fail to recognize a device is attached. It just doesn't react to this touchpad. Nothing shows up in my computer.

I noticed on my home computer(just now) that a popup over the system tray occured saying "palm novacom (bootie) installed" I don't recall this happening when I did my touchpad.

I've tried two different cables, shut down, restarted and rebooted all computers and touchpad numerous times.
I have tried every USB port on all three computers.
It just won't see it and I can't figure out why.

I even downloaded and ran webos doctor on the pad with no change in result.
I can still boot into webos without difficulty, and the computers can see the touchpad in usb mode while in webos.
I just can't get a windows pc to see the touchpad while it is in this particular usb mode..

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If all your computers are Window 7 machines, try a computer that is Windows Xp. I can't explain why, but my Window 7 computer just does not like connecting to my TouchPad via usb cable. I find it really strange that your computer recognizes your TouchPad in usb mode but not in recovery mode.


----------



## GlennFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply nevertells, they're all Vista 32 bit.. I can try vista 64 at work tomorrow I suppose.

I found that odd as well and have no real explanation.
I should have noted in the original post that when I put the files on in usb mode it didn't eject properly. 
I ejected it twice, then tried 'safely remove' and got the "OWW!.." message on the touchpad.
I don't think that should really matter though. Since, like you said I can see it in USB mode.

I think I still have an old XP machine in the closet somewhere that I could pull out if the work computer doesn't.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Even while logged into an admin account, for some applications to run correctly on Windows 7, I've had to "run as administrator" for them to work properly. Right click on a Command Prompt shortcut (either one you created or in the accessories menu), and select "run as administrator". Also, I assume you used the universal novacom installer, so it correctly determined if your running 32 or 64 bit. Let me know if this makes a difference.


----------



## GlennFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I hadn't actually got as far as the command prompt on this Touchpad. For some reason the PC will just not add it to "my computer".

I guess I shouldn't say I didn't get as far as the command prompt. I did try anyway today, left the TP connected for a couple hours and tried it out. 
Nothing.

I didn't use the universal installer , I downloaded the 32 bit from : http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/HP_Touchpad


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Kinda odd I have to admit, I don't see anything obvious. That said, time for a few possibly stupid questions that may or may not matter.









Did you try a different cable?
Did you try running acme on your touchpad one more time?
Are both Touchpads running WebOS 3.0.4?

First thing I did with mine was follow this guide, http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html
It provided a link to the current version of WebOS Doctor. Running it and following the directions from the guide, it prompts to install novacom drivers. The guide also provides some good tips on tweaking WebOS.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

GlennFrank said:


> Thanks for the reply nevertells, they're all Vista 32 bit.. I can try vista 64 at work tomorrow I suppose.
> 
> I found that odd as well and have no real explanation.
> I should have noted in the original post that when I put the files on in usb mode it didn't eject properly.
> ...


That is exactly part of the problem I was having. I was concerned that the improper ejects might cause a problem
with the TouchPad . The XP computer and the TouchPad play nice together.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

GlennFrank said:


> Well, I hadn't actually got as far as the command prompt on this Touchpad. For some reason the PC will just not add it to "my computer".
> 
> I guess I shouldn't say I didn't get as far as the command prompt. I did try anyway today, left the TP connected for a couple hours and tried it out.
> Nothing.
> ...


Don't know if this will help, I don't see you mention that you are navigating to the Palm, Inc folder before trying to run the
ACME Installer command. This is where the novacom.exe file is located. You must be in that directory or nothing will happen
just like your computer is not seeing the TouchPad. I really don't think it matters whether the usb cable is plugged in before or
after you start the TouchPad in the recovery mode(power/up volume). Just has to be plugged in before running the AcmeInstaller
from the command window.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe update USB drivers....open Device Manager, go to USB section, right click on each USB instance and select update drivers. Helped me with some TP connectivity issues.


----------



## afanofosc (Aug 25, 2011)

I had something like this trouble until I turned on developer mode on my touchpad. It would not be seen by my PC except in USB Drive mode until I turned on developer mode. That may be your problem.


----------



## GlennFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

nomedias said:


> I had something like this trouble until I turned on developer mode on my touchpad. It would not be seen by my PC except in USB Drive mode until I turned on developer mode. That may be your problem.


It's in developer mode. I guess I can try to take it out & reset it, but I checked after running webos doctor


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Clearly you really don't want our help, otherwise you would have a problem with a simpler solution... ;-)


----------



## GlennFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Clearly you really don't want our help, otherwise you would have a problem with a simpler solution... ;-)


LOL, I wish something would be simple for me!

Well I gave it another shot and ran it even though windows didn't list it under my computer.
It didn't appear to work (no install info on touchpad), but I got the following message in the DOS window when I gave up and powered the Touchpad down.

novacomd socket was closed prematurely
novacom: unexpected EOF From server

Maybe I will try this overnight, or maybe I should let the batteries die on this thing. I dunno, I am grasping at straws here.


----------



## GlennFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

Resolved!

For some reason it worked on my 64bit vista box at work.










Thanks for all of your suggestions/help. It was much appreciated.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

GlennFrank said:


> Resolved!
> 
> For some reason it worked on my 64bit vista box at work.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you found a machine that will talk to your TouchPad. What happens in the future if you need to do an uninstall or something. Some companies might not be so understanding that you are installing unapproved software on their computers.
I would attempt to get that XP box working for future piece of mind.


----------



## GlennFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

The GF has an old XP box, I will probably pull that one out this weekend and boot it up. That one is probably in better shape than mine.
I do like to tinker though, so I am sure I will probably open it up eventually and get it working again. I had turned it into a HTPC years back and never used it.

I'm not really concerned with installing things on the work computer. Current employer is pretty cool about things like that.


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a similar issue. I resolved the issue by uninstalling then reinstalling the Google USB Drivers package via the Android SDK Manager.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

GlennFrank said:


> The GF has an old XP box, I will probably pull that one out this weekend and boot it up. That one is probably in better shape than mine.
> I do like to tinker though, so I am sure I will probably open it up eventually and get it working again. I had turned it into a HTPC years back and never used it.
> 
> I'm not really concerned with installing things on the work computer. Current employer is pretty cool about things like that.


Good to know your employer is OK about outside software. I'd be interested to know if the XP box and your TouchPad play nice together.


----------



## mpullan (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm having same issue with the PC not seeing the touchpad as a drive, but ACMEInstaller will run even if the pc can't see the touchpad. Weird, but it still installs.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mpullan said:


> I'm having same issue with the PC not seeing the touchpad as a drive, but ACMEInstaller will run even if the pc can't see the touchpad. Weird, but it still installs.


Windows Explorer on your PC won't see the TouchPad when it is in WebOS recovery mode. However, your PC should see your TouchPad when you boot WebOS and put it in USB Drive mode.


----------



## mpullan (Apr 15, 2012)

nevertells,

yes, it SHOULD, but still can't. I refreshed the webOS on touchpad in hopes that would fix it....but alas, no luck. My Win 7 enterprise laptop and wife's Win 7 machine both see pad as a removable drive


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mpullan said:


> nevertells,
> 
> yes, it SHOULD, but still can't. I refreshed the webOS on touchpad in hopes that would fix it....but alas, no luck. My Win 7 enterprise laptop and wife's Win 7 machine both see pad as a removable drive


A removable drive with an assigned drive letter is the way the TouchPad should show up in Windows Explorer when it is connected as a USB drive.. IE.,

D:/( TouchPad) or something like that.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mpullan said:


> nevertells,
> 
> yes, it SHOULD, but still can't. I refreshed the webOS on touchpad in hopes that would fix it....but alas, no luck. My Win 7 enterprise laptop and wife's Win 7 machine both see pad as a removable drive


What Rom are you using? Some Roms require a few extra steps to see the tablet from Android. Evervolv for instance needs these extra steps:

*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *


Spoiler



1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.
and/or
*6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device*



I have notes for the various Roms here:

*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad *


----------

